# Rocky, China, Mako



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

These are my babies! They're sweet and perfect. I wouldn't trade them for anything else in the world. One day I'll have my GSD as well and my doggie family will be complete.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Too adorable!!! I haven't been able to post any pictures of my pups since my camera decided to die on me. If only Nikon CS would hurry it up a little.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww they're so cute and even look like a family!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh I love them! What sweet faces they all have.


----------

